

Rhomobile - anyone tried? - satyajit

Anyone used Rhomobile? The french knife equiv of mobile-app using ruby? Little hard to believe. Before I jump into (yet) another framework, any of you have used it? What do you think of it?
======
satyajit
URLs: <http://www.rhomobile.com>

Video: [http://mwrc2009.confreaks.com/14-mar-2009-11-05-rhodes-
the-o...](http://mwrc2009.confreaks.com/14-mar-2009-11-05-rhodes-the-open-
source-ruby-framework-for-building-mobile-applications-adam-blum.html)

